# Cat wanted-north wales



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Only grip about this site, none of the titles suggest where a cat is.

Im based in North Wales looking for a moggy to go with my current little girl Milly.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What sort of Moggy? I mean, age, colour, gender etc.

I agree about location, I wish people would specify!

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these rescues

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in North Wales

and also
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Cheshire

Anna from Chester Cat Care has loads in at the moment, a member of our team is fostering I think it is 6 slightly older kittens in Wrexham which is North Wales so worth asking her Home tell her Kelly-joy sent you


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not bothered about sex etc.

Ideally already spayed though, and not too sure on kitten as I have two children and I want to know if the cat would suit this.


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Contacted all them.

No luck really


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You mean you want an adult cat and no-one has any????

I would have thought a kitten rather than an adult would be your best bet if you already have a cat, the introductions will be easier. Why not go for an older kitten say 4 -6 months?

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

confused as I know Anna at chester cat care has loads:confused1: pm me your telephone number and email address and I will text Anna it


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

I rung and left a message at Chester cat care. Not had any response as yet (did it 2 days ago)

Im pretty open to ideas really. I would prefer the cat pre spayed though.

Introductions would be no problem with my existing cat, shes used to living with other cats.

So long as the cat is happy to be picked up and likes a fuss, il take it.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I phoned Anna and gave her your number so she should be in touch with you very soon, please keep us updated


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Freshfield Animal Rescue in Nebo, Caernarfon have loads of cats ... 

C x


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rung her again, and again, and again.

No wonder she has so many cats, she is going to miss the boat on this one.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

she will call you back, when she gets 5,she is a middle helping trapping a load of ferals that at risk today


----------



## TabbyCatty (Sep 28, 2011)

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Rung her again, and again, and again.
> 
> No wonder she has so many cats, she is going to miss the boat on this one.


Patience is a virtue 

Maybe she wants you to miss the boat, maybe you didn't come across well in the message you left? If you sounded cross or inpatient................? You certainly sound cheeky in the above post!


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

TabbyCatty said:


> Patience is a virtue
> 
> Maybe she wants you to miss the boat, maybe you didn't come across well in the message you left? If you sounded cross or inpatient................? You certainly sound cheeky in the above post!


I wouldnt leave an angry message for someone I was looking to try and adopt a cat from.

Its irrelevant now ive given up. My point still stands though, how does she expect to rehome cats if people cant get hold of her.


----------



## TabbyCatty (Sep 28, 2011)

Kingbuxton13 said:


> I wouldnt leave an angry message for someone I was looking to try and adopt a cat from.
> 
> Its irrelevant now ive given up. My point still stands though, how does she expect to rehome cats if people cant get hold of her.


As Kelly Joy pointed out, she is out rescuing cats...As I say, maybe you didn't come across well on the phone message, and doesn't want you to have a cat??? So, instead of an awkward phone convo, just didn't call you back? This is what the Cats Protection do, they only contact people who they think are suitable.......And ignore the people who they think aren't suitable. 

I am not being cheeky, I am just guessing as to reasons why she hasn't called you back.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I totally understand your frustration as I felt this too when I was trying to get my cat (ended up with two!)

I always got a call back although sometimes this was a week later than my enquiry call/email. It's just they are so busy and some centres are often run by just one full time volunteer etc. It is really hard to deal with looking after the cats, rescuing them and trying to deal with getting them re homed if you are by yourself or if you have to rota the volunteers.

One CP centre only had a lady dealing with messages once a week. 

I understand it is hard not to feel cheesed off when you are just trying to offer a forever home, but most centres just can't cope with the vast admin they face so are much slower than we would like/expect.

Try and be patient for a bit longer. I am sure she is not ignoring your call.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have texted her and she said she did try to call but there was no answer,she is going to try again today so keep your phone close


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope she does call you back and you get your little cat.
Last year I saw on here a beautiful 13 week old Ginger Kitten. The thread said that he was going to a rescue in Wales and that it was not open to the public and she didn't want him to end up in there.
His name was Socks and I fell for him straight the way. Distance was not a problem me being a Taxi Driver but I never got a reply
Maybe he had already got a home but it would have been nice to have a reply.

I often wonder what happened to socks and hope he did find a nice home.

It must be so frustrating for you, please don't give up I am sure it will be well worth the wait.
Just think soon you will have soft paddy paws and lovely fur to stroke very soon xx


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Was just about to post a reply to that idiot above and noticed that she had been banned. Save me some swear words.

Big thanks to everyone for their kind words and to the lady that got in touch with Chester cat care. In about an hour im going to pick up Mikey (my daughter wants to call him Brian) Adult Cats For Rehoming | North Clwyd Animal Rescue. Big dopey thing he is.

Its a shame I didnt even get to speak to Chester cat care, but the thing is I work full time, and I just dont have the time to be ringing around over and over. I know she didnt do it deliberate, seems she had a busy week. Never mind.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I just had a peep at Mikey, he looks adorable :001_wub:

Well done you for rescuing this little one  Hope it all goes well for you all and keep us updated


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww that is fab news,North Clwyd Animal Rescue is another rescue we help. do post lots of pics when you get him


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

That's great news!!
Hope he settles in well.:thumbup:


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

He's massive. Less like a cat, more like a panther.

He is the biggest softest dokey cat I have ever come across, we all love him.

He spend 80% of his time looking outside, we obviously cant let him out yet bless him. Completely laid back and not affected by the constant screaming from the little ones.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww bless him, any pictures of him?


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

id love to, any idea how i do it?

He'd be more than happy to pose


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I use photo bucket its Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket its dead easy to use if you register with them and then take some pics and then upload them to photobucket then let us know and I or someone else will talk through how to put them on here.


----------



## gullandemporium (Jan 14, 2012)

we have a wonderful male neutered semi long haired tabby and white cat-he is super super friendly-I kid you not, came as stray four years ago and has been living in our barn - we have 7 cats already and he does not appeal to our semi blind older girl who is very very upset and it has distressed her that he has taken to coming in. Cat's Protection Wrexham are willing to take him in but it could be a while..so said I'd try to find a caring home before all that wai as it is unfair for him to be on his own in the shed all winter..please help us if you are still looking for a lovely companion. I can send you a picture of him.


----------



## anityam (Feb 28, 2012)

hi if you are still looking for a cat i have a beautiful fluffy ginger female cat she is spayed and i need to rehome her due to my grandson being allergic also have another spayed female short haired tabby with ginger streaks


----------

